# Note iCloud VIDE !!



## Gregoryen (5 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir,

J'ai plusieurs notes sécurisées dans l'app Notes. Seulement lorsque j'ai déverrouillé les notes, elles étaient toutes vides, toutes celles sécurisées !!!

Est-ce parceque'auparavant je me suis trompé de code plusieurs fois ?

Je suis archi dégouté j'avais des choses importantes dedans ! J'ai testé sur Mac, iOS ou iCloud sur safari mais ça reste vide... au début je croyais que cela chargeais mais non...

SI quelqu'un à une solution ou quelque chose, je vous remercie !


----------



## Gerapp38 (5 Décembre 2022)

Trois erreurs ne conduisent pas à l’effacement du contenu mais au pire à la proposition de réinitialiser un mot de passe pour les futures notes sécurisées. Et si l’ancien mot de passe est retrouvé, les notes protégées par ce vieux mot de passe pourront être déverrouillées.


----------



## Gerapp38 (5 Décembre 2022)

Y a-t-il une sauvegarde récente Time Machine ? Un instantané TM local si ça s’est produit aujourd’hui même ?


----------



## Gregoryen (6 Décembre 2022)

Bon j'ai eu de la chance dans mon malheur j'ai pu tout récupérer !

J'ai un ancien iPhone X, SEULEMENT, le tactile de l'écran est bugué, c'est-à-dire que le milieu de l'écran ne répond pas au tactile. Du coup j'ai pu tan bien que mal avec le raccourci pour baisser l'écran vers le bas (avec le geste en allant de haut en bas en touchant la barre du bas), car pour valider et refuser les notifs cette zone ne marchais pas... contrôler le tout avec le clavier et la souris MX Key.

Avant d'allumer l'iPhone X, j'ai coupé le WIFI pour qu'il ne se synchronise pas avec Internet. Et une fois qu'il était allumé, je suis allé dans Notes et je les ai toutes retrouvées, donc je les ai transférées une par une via AirDrop.

Dommage qu'on ne puisse pas transférer plusieurs notes d'un coup !

Sinon, je soupçonne le fait que lorsqu'il y a eu la mise à jour concernant le mot de passe de Notes, qui date d’iOS 15, je crois, ou l'on pouvait aussi choisir FaceID, he ben je souposcone la mise à jour de m'avoir vidé le contenu de mes notes !

Du coup je ne vais verrouiller que les notes semi-importantes (comme les codes de secours de double auth par exemple), ou au pire je peux toujours tout réinitialiser.

Mais dans ces notes j'avais des trucs super importants, des mots de passe uniques avec des caractères spéciaux... impossibles à craquer, qui me servent pour ouvrir des dossiers etc.... Si j'avais perdu ça, j'aurais pu dire adieu à plusieurs centaine voir téra octets de fichiers...


----------



## ericse (6 Décembre 2022)

Gregoryen a dit:


> Mais dans ces notes j'avais des trucs super importants, des mots de passe uniques avec des caractères spéciaux... impossibles à craquer, qui me servent pour ouvrir des dossiers etc.... Si j'avais perdu ça, j'aurais pu dire adieu à plusieurs centaine voir téra octets de fichiers...


Bonjour,
Les notes Apple ne me semblent pas assez fiable pour ces mots de passe impossible à récupérer autrement, le stockage est un peu obscur et peut même changer avec les versions de macOS/iOS. Tu pourrais utiliser une application indépendante avec un format de fichier connu et interopérable, par exemple : https://keepassxc.org/


----------



## Gerapp38 (6 Décembre 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Les notes Apple ne me semblent pas assez fiable pour ces mots de passe impossible à récupérer autrement, le stockage est un peu obscur et peut même changer avec les versions de macOS/iOS. Tu pourrais utiliser une application indépendante avec un format de fichier connu et interopérable, par exemple : https://keepassxc.org/


De mon côté, en plus de 10 ans, je n’ai jamais eu aucun problème avec mes notes protégées, et partagées plus tard, entre mes 5 iPhones et 3 iPads successifs (j’ai un secours « manuel » au cas où, parce que confiance rime quand même avec prudence)


----------

